# Ιστορία του Μπλε



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

Βιβλιοπαρουσίαση:

Michel Pastoureau, Bleu. Histoire d’une couleur 
Annie Geffroy
p. 147-149
Référence(s) :

Michel Pastoureau, Bleu. Histoire d’une couleur, Paris, Le Seuil, 2000, 216 p.

Texte intégral en libre accès disponible depuis le 06 mai 2008.

1Après un Dictionnaire des couleurs de notre temps (Bonneton, 1992), et une exploration des Rayures (Le Seuil, 1995), M. Pastoureau nous donne une passionnante synthèse sur l’histoire sociale des couleurs en Occident. Sans jamais perdre le fil bleu conducteur, il nous fait passer des conjonctures courtes aux très longues durées et met à mal les explications univoques (une cause matérielle produisant une conséquence idéologique). Il fait servir les disciplines les plus diverses (histoire religieuse, politique, littéraire, artistique, mais aussi économie et technique des teintures, héraldique ou sociologie), à l’illustration de son propos fondamental : « C’est la société qui fait la couleur […] pas l’artiste ou le savant ; encore moins l’appareil biologique de l’être humain ou le spectacle de la nature » (p. 9). Foin donc des causalités simplettes, des « prétendues vérités universelles ou archétypales », et place à « l’histoire mouvante des savoirs ».

2En feuilletant le livre, on appréciera d’emblée la beauté des illustrations, toujours précisément référencées. Puis, au fil de quatre chapitres diachroniques, on suivra sur la longue durée, de l’Antiquité à nos jours, les mutations de la couleur. Ou, plus exactement, des systèmes socio-symboliques qu’elle accompagne, concrétise et organise. La couleur, ça sert d’abord à classer, c’est-à-dire à distinguer et opposer des objets, des fonctions, des personnes. Ce principe structuraliste de base est valable pour tout champ d’étude ; encore faut-il arriver à dégager, de la prolifération du réel documentaire, un système simple, quelques axes et valeurs, un « ordre ». Quel est donc celui des couleurs en Occident ?

– De l’Antiquité au 12e siècle, le système de base est tripolaire : le blanc s’oppose au noir et au rouge, qui est « la » couleur par excellence. Ce très ancien système chromatique sert, par exemple, au regroupement trifonctionnel des classes dans la Rome antique, et on le retrouve au Moyen Âge dans la littérature, les fables, les contes (la plus ancienne version du Chaperon rouge remonterait à l’an mil, p. 82). Le lexique des bleus est, en latin, imprécis et instable. Cela ne veut pas dire que les Romains ne voyaient pas le bleu : la rétine humaine n’a pas changé de structure ! Mais la couleur bleue est « silencieuse », c’est-à-dire non intégrée à un système de valeurs (et plutôt associée aux barbares, Celtes et Germains, p. 27).

– Le bleu change de statut au 11e siècle. Il se fixe, dans l’iconographie, comme couleur du manteau de la Vierge. D’abord religieux et marial, il éclate dans les vitraux gothiques (p. 52). Puis il entre en politique : les armoiries familiales des Capet (fleurs de lys sur fond d’azur) deviennent l’emblème du roi de France vers 1130 (p. 60). Le rouge reste impérial et papal, mais le bleu devient royal : c’est la couleur du légendaire roi Arthur. Sa vogue peut même se mesurer : vers 1200, l’azur n’est présent que dans 5 % des armoiries ; vers 1400, la proportion est de 30% (p. 57). Le rouge a gagné un nouveau contraire (p. 83). Les teinturiers en bleu détrônent, dans la corporation, ceux du rouge (pour une belle « mise en roman » de cette lutte dans l’Albigeois vers 1440, voir M. Bleys, Pastel, Paris, Gallimard, 2000).

– Entre les 15e et 17e siècles, le bleu devient une couleur « morale ». Les lois somptuaires prolifèrent, qui régissent entre autres le vêtement, « premier support de signes dans une société alors en pleine transformation » (p. 88). Il y a des couleurs interdites, et des couleurs prescrites, notamment pour marquer ou stigmatiser. Mais on ne stigmatise pas en bleu : ni prescrit ni interdit, le bleu est libre (p. 93). La Réforme protestante, qui est iconoclaste mais aussi « chromoclaste » (p. 100), assure la promotion du noir vestimentaire. Le bleu en profite et devient une couleur « honnête ». Une nouvelle sensibilité chromatique s’installe : le noir et le blanc quittent l’univers des couleurs. Quand Newton prouve scientifiquement le fait (expérience du prisme, 1666), la mutation culturelle avait anticipé ce changement (p. 208). Et on peut encore voir dans la non-couleur de beaucoup d’objets industriels autour de 1950 (noir des voitures, blanc des appareils ménagers) la marque de cette éthique protestante du capitalisme.

– Enfin, du 18e au 20e siècle, le bleu triomphe. L’invention, vers 1720, de la gravure en couleurs prépare la réorganisation du système autour de la triade rouge/ bleu/ jaune, futures couleurs primaires (p. 121). Les bleus se diversifient. Côté matériel, la guerre des deux bleus tinctoriaux (pastel européen contre indigo exotique) se lit dans les règlementations étatiques et les luttes coloniales. Vers 1710, une fraude commerciale donne naissance à un nouveau pigment, le bleu de Prusse (p. 133). Goethe (Traité des couleurs, 1810), réaffirme contre Newton la forte dimension anthropologique de la couleur : « Une couleur que personne ne regarde n’existe pas » (p. 138). Et c’est lui aussi qui, avec l’habit bleu de Werther (1774), lance le bleu romantique, celui de la « petite fleur bleue » de Novalis, couleur de la mélancolie et du rêve qui aboutira vers 1870 au « blues » anglo-américain.

3Le bleu politique s’affirme d’abord en France : entre 1789 et 1794, il passe des armoiries à la cocarde, de la cocarde au drapeau et aux uniformes. M. Pastoureau détaille l’épisode (p. 141-158), et montre que le tricolore est d’abord celui du drapeau américain, qui procède lui-même du tricolore anglais fixé en 1603. Puis le bleu politique se mondialise en couleur de la paix et de l’entente (ONU, Europe). Côté vestimentaire, le noir se transforme en bleu marine, autour de 1930, sur presque tous les uniformes (marins, mais aussi policiers, pompiers, facteurs, p. 163), et le bleu civil s’impose via le jean (vêtement sage plutôt que rebelle, p. 164-169).

4L’ouvrage se termine sur un assez triste constat : le bleu serait-il, aujourd’hui, « une couleur neutre » ? C’est la couleur préférée de la majorité des adultes, disent les sondages (mais pour bien les interpréter, voir p. 170-174). Autres mutations, la mer est devenue bleue et le bleu devenu froid : « comme nos sociétés occidentales contemporaines » (p. 181). La bibliographie « très sélective » qui clôt l’ouvrage… compte tout de même plus de 150 références ! Parmi elles, le Dictionnaire des mots et expressions de couleurs, d’Annie Mollard-Desfour (Éditions du CNRS). Sortant du bain anthropologique concocté par le maitre-teinturier Pastoureau, l’amateur de mots sera bien armé pour s’orienter avec profit dans le proliférant lexique de la couleur en français.

Pour citer cet article
Référence électronique

Annie Geffroy, « Michel Pastoureau, Bleu. Histoire d’une couleur », Mots. Les langages du politique [En ligne], 70 | 2002, mis en ligne le 06 mai 2008, consulté le 06 juin 2015. URL : http://mots.revues.org/9833


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2015)

Μισέλ Παστουρώ. _Μπλε: η ιστορία ενός χρώματος_. Εκδόσεις Μελάνι, 2007

Μισέλ Παστουρώ. _Το ρούχο του διαβόλου: μια ιστορία για ρίγες και ριγέ υφάσματα_. Εκδόσεις Μελάνι, 2003.


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

Μμ, δεν σκέφτηκα να κοιτάξω, κακώς! Αλλά η παρουσίαση είναι διαφωτιστική έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2015)

...
Little Blue (_Blue Is The Colour_) - The Beautiful South







Κλέβω κι ένα λίνκι από τα Χρώματα:



pidyo said:


> Κλέβω ένα ωραίο λινκ για τον μοντερνισμό του μπλε (ένα εικοσάλεπτο είναι η εκπομπή).


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κουίζ-αστραπή: τι χρώμα είναι το *blue*; Γρήγορα!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> Τι ερώτηση! Μα φυσικά, μπλε. Όπως στο γαλλικό bleu. Σαν τη γαλλική σημαία: μπλε-λευκή-κόκκινη. Σαν την ταινία του Κισλόφσκι.





daeman said:


> Colours - Donovan & Joan Baez
> 
> 
> 
> ...





daeman said:


> Για το χρώμα του ουρανού, ορίστε το κυανόμετρο:
> 
> *The Cyanometer Is a 225-Year-Old Tool for Measuring the Blueness of the Sky*
> 
> ...





dominotheory said:


> Κι όποιοι γλυκαθούν από τις μουσικές του Tom Waits, μπορούν να συνεχίσουν μ' αυτό εδώ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zazula said:


> Δείτε κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=9106&viewfull=1#post9106
> 
> 
> Zazula said:
> ...



Now, little boy blue, have I got the blues for you!


----------



## israfel (Aug 12, 2015)

"Bluebeard" is a short silent film produced by Georges Melies in 1901. The first half of the story begins with Bluebeard about to be married for the eighth time, and while this part has none of the special effects for which Méliès is usually remembered, it's pretty good without them. The backgrounds are quite interesting, and there is a funny banquet preparation scene that combines wit and slapstick. The second half focuses on the grimmer part of the well-known legend, and in this part there are plenty of good visual effects to go with the story itself.

On its own, "Bluebeard", at ten scenes, is an elaborate production for its time when compared to the short films of often only one shot that continued to coexist with the development of these story films. Additionally, although stagy, the set designs by Méliès were the best in filmdom at the time. The film's story is also very good for a Méliès production, including two rather macabre scenes. I especially appreciate the demon, or devil, and fairy characters. They both watch over Bluebeard's wife; the demon, or devil, tempts her into danger, while the fairy protects her against harm. In the dream scene, they both control the wife's superimposed dream images above her.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2015)

Πολύ καλή δουλειά του Μελιές (Méliès). Δεν την είχα ξαναδεί. Παρέμπ, Israfel, σε καλωσόρισε κανείς για την παρουσία σου στη Λεξιλογία; Καλωσόρισες από μένα, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Το ονοματάκι, από εδώ;


----------



## israfel (Aug 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Παρέμπ, Israfel, σε καλωσόρισε κανείς για την παρουσία σου στη Λεξιλογία; Καλωσόρισες από μένα, έτσι κι αλλιώς.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, να ξέρετε όμως ότι σας παρακολουθώ καιρό. 
Κάποιοι πρόλαβαν, ναι, αλλά φταίω που δεν έχω συστηθεί ακόμη...  τα έχω ισοπεδώσει όλα :)



nickel said:


> Το ονοματάκι, από εδώ;



ναι, από εκεί (δηλ. από τις εφηβικές διαδρομές...)

Καλώς σας βρήκα!


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2016)

...
Mood Indigo - Louis Armstrong & Duke Ellington






Louis Armstrong - trumpet, vocals / Duke Ellington - piano / Trummy Young - trombone / Barney Bigard - clarinet / 
Mort Herbert - bass / Danny Barcelona - drums


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 2, 2016)

nickel said:


> Το ονοματάκι, από εδώ;


Υπάρχει κι αυτό. Καλώς μας ήλθες Ισραφήλ!


----------

